# 5 Canadians injured after vehicles collide in Afghanistan



## GAP (17 Jul 2007)

*5 Canadians injured after vehicles collide in Afghanistan * 
By CP July 17, 2007 
Article Link

Five Canadian soldiers were injured Tuesday when two light-armoured vehicles collided in southern Afghanistan. 
The soldiers were travelling between Ma'sum Ghar and Patrol Base Wilson, southwest of Kandahar city, when the accident happened around 3:30 p.m, said Lt. Chris Courtemanche, a military public affairs officer at the Kandahar Air Field. 

The soldiers' injuries are considered minor, and they were evacuated by helicopter to the multi-national hospital at the air field for treatment. 

They are expected to return to active duty with the 2nd Battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment battle group. 

Military police were investigating the circumstances of the accident, which Courtemanche said did not involve any Afghan civilians. 

No further details were released. 

In February, three LAV-3s collided with each other, with soldiers suffering only minor injuries. 

In March of 2006, a LAV-3 collided with a taxi and rolled over, killing two soldiers and wounding six. 
End of Article


----------



## CdnArtyWife (17 Jul 2007)

Speedy recovery troops, get better and stay safe.

Cheers, 

CAW


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jul 2007)

Speedy recovery troops.


----------



## safeboy43 (17 Jul 2007)

Speedy recovery troops. Thankfully there were no injuries.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Jul 2007)

Twitch said:
			
		

> Speedy recovery troops. Thankfully there were no injuries.


Umm, they _were_ injured.


----------



## geo (17 Jul 2007)

Uhh... Mike, I think he meant.... major, life threatening kinda injuries


----------



## safeboy43 (18 Jul 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Uhh... Mike, I think he meant.... major, life threatening kinda injuries


Yes, thanks geo. I meant to say "serious" injuries. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jul 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Uhh... Mike, I think he meant.... major, life threatening kinda injuries





			
				Twitch said:
			
		

> Yes, thanks geo. I meant to say "serious" injuries. Sorry bout that.


Oh okay, got it now, sorry.


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jul 2007)

Get well to the troops, and for goodness sakes: keep your eyes on the ball, stick on the ice, whatever it takes: you're not done yet!

God Speed!


----------

